# pessary cleaning??



## LindseyR (Dec 8, 2010)

What codes do you guys use if your doctor simply removes the pessary, cleans it and puts it back. I think I have confused myself....

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debdunning (Dec 8, 2010)

I just use an e/m code.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 8, 2010)

what dx do you use with it? I have been using the reason why they had the pessary...ex...uterine prolapse. Is there something better?


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

there is a HCPCS code for the pessary, I am sure- A4561, A4562.  and a Vcode V 53 series. Cleansing would go with the E/M service


----------

